# Beef Tenderloin



## Ecarus (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Ecarus (Jan 20, 2021)

1.5 cups worstershire 
.5 cup of Dale’s
1 TBSP of Garlic Powder
0.5 TBSP of Black Pepper

Marinated all day in the mixture above. Tied and grilled over direct heat until good mahogany color. Moved to indirect heat and cooked to 145F with charcoal. Rested for ten minutes. Seared a piece to medium for father in law. Happy family.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks very good. 
I’ll have mine medium rare please.


----------



## Ecarus (Jan 20, 2021)

Boardfeet said:


> Looks very good.
> I’ll have mine medium rare please.


You would have loved it. Hit medium rare just about perfect!


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

That looks amazing!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

yes sir, that is called good eats. beautiful roast and smells terrific.
jack


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

where do you buy iy?


----------



## Ecarus (Jan 20, 2021)

bfish said:


> where do you buy iy?


Publix on 9th. They had whole tenderloins and standing rib roasts on sale. I think the tenderloins were around $15/pound. The rib roasts are a really good deal...were around $6.99/pound. Had a lot left yesterday morning.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

I must really under cook meat. I would have pulled that thing at 115° and let rest. I pulled my prime rib the other day at 100°. It looks really good though.


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

They had whole beef tenderloin at sams for a little over 100 bucks today.


----------



## Ecarus (Jan 20, 2021)

huntnflorida said:


> I must really under cook meat. I would have pulled that thing at 115° and let rest. I pulled my prime rib the other day at 100°. It looks really good though.


My in-laws prefer their steaks a little north of medium. If just for me, I would have pulled at 120-125 or so for rare on tenderloin. If you are cooking them hot and fast, 115 probably a good pull point for rare. Anything south of 115 would be “blue” or “Pittsburg” (with a heavy char on outside)...my favorite way to eat a New York strip.

I do like to cook prime ribs and ribeye steaks to 140 or so to make the connective tissue a little more edible...the fat and connective tissue are my favorite parts of prime rib or ribeyes.


----------

